# سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين



## موحدة (27 يوليو 2007)

_*السلام على من اتبع الهدى و بعد انا كان ليه كده كام سؤال 
1 - لماذا يتم تعميد الاطفال المسيحيين و متى يجب ان يتم ذلك؟
2- صورة نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام و امه البتول مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم جت منين بمعنى تانى عرفتوا شكلهم ازاى ؟ و ليه ايقوناتهم فى افريقيا لونهم فيها اسود البشرة ؟!!
3-و ايه الهدف من المياه و اللقمة اللى بتاكلوها فى الكنيسة من ايد البابا عندكم ؟
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر *_


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

سلام ومحبة الرب ريسوع تشملنا جميعا 
اولا علينا ان نعرف ما هو سر المعمودية 
سر المعمودية
رموز المعموديه في العهد القديم

1. الطوفان :-كان الطوفان رمزا للمعموديه (تك 8) والولادة الجديدة "كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي المعمودية لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح"(1بط3: 20) والوصيه تقول أن لا يأكل أحد من خروف الفصح إلا المختونين فقط" (خر12: 47)

 2. قصة عبور البحر الأحمر:- (خر14) عبور بني اسرائيل في البحر كان رمزا للمعمودية والسحابة تظللهم أشارة  الي الروح القدس وغرق فرعون وكل قواته الذي  كان يرمز الي الشيطان الذي سحق بمياه المعمودية وفي هذا قال الرسول بولس" ان اباءنا جميعهم كانوا تحت السحابة و جميعهم اجتازوا في البحر و جميعهم اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة و في البحر و جميعهم اكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا  و جميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم و الصخرة كانت المسيح "(كو10":1-2)
3_ لم يعطى الرب الكهنوت لهارون : ألا بعد أن غسل جسده أولا بالماء " فقال الرب لموسى اذهب الى الشعب و قدسهم اليوم و غدا و ليغسلوا ثيابهم  و يكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لانه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب امام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء" ( خر19 )

4. ذبيحة ايليا :- قد قبلها الرب بالماء ثلاث مرات (1مل 18 :33)" و بنى الحجارة مذبحا باسم الرب و عمل قناة حول المذبح تسع كيلتين من البزر  ثم رتب الحطب و قطع الثور و وضعه على الحطب و قال املاوا اربع جرات ماء و صبوا على المحرقة و على الحطب  ثم قال ثنوا فثنوا و قال ثلثوا فثلثوا  فجرى الماء حول المذبح و امتلات القناة ايضا ماء"(1مل 18: 33)

 5.  الختان  : الله يريد قتل موسي بسبب عدم ختان اولاده . "  و حدث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه و طلب ان يقتله  فاخذت صفورة صوانة و قطعت غرلة ابنها و مست رجليه فقالت انك عريس دم لي  فانفك عنه حينئذ قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان" (خر4: 25) 

المعموديه في العهد الجديد

المعمودية  هي الباب الوحيد الذي ندخل منه الي الأيمان بالمسيح .  " ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله  المولود من الجسد جسد هو و المولود من الروح هو روح"(يو3: 5) ففي البدء كانت روح الله يرف علي وجه المياه (تك1: 2) 
 المعموديه هي مثال لموت المسيح ودفنه  "  ام تجهلون اننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة لانه ان كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير ايضا بقيامته"(رو6 :4 )لذا المعمودية بالتغطيس والسيد المسيح نفسه تعمد بالتغطيس مت (3: 16) والخصي الحبشي ايضا  اع(8: 36). مدفونين معه في المعموديه "  مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات  و اذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا و غلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا"(تيطس(3: 5)وايضا "لذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن  اذ عصت قديما حين كانت اناة الله تنتظر مرة في ايام نوح اذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون اي ثماني انفس بالماء  الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الان اي المعمودية لا ازالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (1بط3: 21 ) وايضا " فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما اقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة  (رومية  6 : 4)"  رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة " (أفسس  4 : 5) 
المعموديه هي شرط اساسي للحصول علي الخلاص :هكذا تكلم الرب مع نيقديموس في (يو3 :5) "الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله  المولود من الجسد جسد هو و المولود من الروح هو روح  لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق  الريح تهب حيث تشاء و تسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من اين تاتي و لا الى اين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح "وهكذا وضع الرسول بولس يديه علي المعتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا وذلك ليحل الروح القدس عليهم (اع19: 1) وعند قبولهم الكلمه اعتمدوا الثلاثة آلاف من يد ابينا بطرس (اع2: 38-41) " فقبلوا كلامه بفرح و اعتمدوا و انضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس" . وقد عمد فيلبس الخصي الحبشي ايضا (اع8: 38) وعمد بطرس كرنيليوس وعائلته واشخاص اخرين (اع10: 1-48) وبولس عمد حافظ السجن وكل من في بيته (اع 16: 33) وايضا التلاميذ في افسس (اع 19: 1-5)
  المعموديه هي ختان في العهد الجديد اذ يقول القديس بولس "  و به ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات  و اذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا و غلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطا" (كو2: 12)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> _*
> 1 - لماذا يتم تعميد الاطفال المسيحيين و متى يجب ان يتم ذلك؟
> *_


تنقل المعمودية إلى المعتمد بركات الصليب الكثيرة والمجيدة من تلك البركات والنعم
( 1) الخـلاص: 
هذا ما وضحه الرب يسوع المسيح بقوله: "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مر16:16). وعن هذا المفعول المقدس قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "… إذ كان الفُلك يبني الذي فيه خلص قليلون أي ثماني أنفس بالماء الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن أي المعمودية…" (1بط20:3،21).
+ ويقول القديس أوغسطينوس عن نعمة الخلاص بالمعمودية: 
{ يعطي المسيحيون القرطاجيون اسماً ممتازاً للأسرار المقدسة عندما يقولون عن المعمودية إنها ليست سوى "الخلاص" ... وكما أظن من أين أخذوا هذا إلاَ من التقليد الرسولي الأول حيث كانت كنائس المسيح تعتمد عليه كأساس (للإيمان)، لأنه بدون العماد والاشتراك في عشاء الرب يستحيل على الإنسان أن ينال ملكوت الله أو الخلاص والحياة الدائمة}

(2) غـفران الخطـايا : 
النعمة الأخرى التي ينالها المعتمد هي غفران الخطايا في استحقاقات الصليب المقدس، وعن هذه النعمة قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا ... " (أع38:2).
+ وقال القديس يوستينوس الشهيد: 
{ يجب أن نفتش ونعرف من أي طريق يمكننا أن ننال صفح الخطايا ونمتلك رجاء ميراث الخيرات الموعود بها، ولنا في ذلك طريق واحد فقط، وهو أن نعرف يسوع ونغتسل بالمعمودية لغفران الخطايا، وهكذا نبتدئ أن نعيش بالقداسة} 

(3) الـولادة الثـانية:
وضح السيد المسيح هذه النعمة في حديثه مع نيقوديموس بقوله: "الحق. الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح، لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو5:3). وعن هذه النعمة قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس" (تى5:3). 
+ وفي هذا الصدد قال القديس أوغسطينوس: 
{ إن لنا ميلادين، أحدهما أرضي، والآخر سماوي. الأول من الجسد، والثاني من الروح. الأول صادر عن مبدأ قابل للفناء، والثاني مبدأ أبدي. الأول من الرجل والمرأة، والثاني من الله والكنيسة. الأول يجعلنا أولاد الجسد، والثاني أبناء الروح. الأول يصيرنا أبناء الموت، والثاني أبناء القيامة. الأول يجعلنا أبناء الدهر، والثاني أبناء الله. الأول يجعلنا أبناء اللعنة والغضب، والثاني أبناء البركة والمحبة. الأول يقيدنا بأغلال الخطية الأصلية، والثاني يحلنا من رباطات كل خطية}

(4) التبــني : 
هذه نعمة أخرى ننالها بالمعمودية إذ يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع، لأنكم كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسـيح" (غل26:3،27). 
+ وعن نعمة التبني كثمرة من بين ثمار المعمودية قال القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى: 
{عظيمة هي المعمودية المعدة فداء عن المأسورين ... وولادة ثانية للنفس، وثوباً نيراً ... ومنحة التبني} 

(5) التجــديد : 
ومن بركات سر المعمودية التجديد بالروح القدس كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس" (تى5:3). 
+ وعن هذه النعمة قال القديس إغريغوريوس النيسى: 
{ المعمودية إذاً تنقية من الخطايا ومحو الآثام ومصدر التجديد والولادة الثانية}

(6) الـتبريـر : 
يوصل معلمنا بولس الرسول حديثه عن مفاعيل المعمودية إلي جوار تجديد الروح القدس فهي تبرير بنعمة الله إذ يقول: "لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلّصنا حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية" (تى5:3-7). ولهذا يقول أيضاً: لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا" (1كو11:6).
+ ولذلك يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
{ إن معمودية النعمة تطهر كل إنسان سـواء كان فاسداً أو زانياً عابداً للأصنام أو غير ذلك، لأنه مهما كان غارقاً في الخطية فحالما يدخل مياه المعمودية يخرج من هذه المياه الإلهية أنقى من أشعة الشمس عينها، وليس نقياً فقط بل قديساً بل باراً أيضاً }

(7) التطهـير والتقـديس : 
وعن فاعلية سـر المعمودية في التطهير والتقديس قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "… وأسلم نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها مطهرا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة" (أف25:5،26). فالمعمودية تطهر المؤمن وتقدسه من كل خطية.
وعن هذا قال القديس أوغسطينوس: 
{ إننا بولادتنا من الماء والروح القدس نتطهر من كل خطية سـواء كانت من آدم الذي به أخطأ الجميع أو بفعلنا وقولنا لأننا نُغسل منها بالمعمودية 

(8) ميـراث الملـكوت : 
تتضح هذه النعمة التي تهبها المعمودية من قول رب المجد يسوع لنيقوديموس: "أجاب يسوع الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو5:3).
من أجل ذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: " ... بمقتضى رحمته خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلّصنا حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية." (تى5:3-7). 
ويقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: "ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حيّ بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل محفوظ في السموات لأجلكم. (1بط3:1،4).
+ ولقد بلغ القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ذروة التعبير عن مفاعيل المعمودية في عبارة شاملة إذ قال: { إن الذين كانوا قبل عمادهم أسرى فإنهم يتمتعون الآن ببهاء الحرية، وصاروا أعضاء الكنيسة سالكين في نور البر البهي بعد ما كانوا سائرين في فيافي الضلال الحالك وظلام الخطية القاتم. حقاً إنهم الآن محررون، وليس ذلك فقط بل قديسون فأبرار فأبناء فورثة فأخوة المسيح وارثون معه، فأعضاء لجسده الطاهر، فهياكل للروح القدس}. 
ثم يكمل حديثه قائلاً: { فتأمل في العطايا الجزيلة والمواهب الثمينة التي يمنحها سر العماد. إن كثيرين يظنون أنه يغفر الخطية فقط. وأما نحن فقد أحصينا له عشرة مفاعيل تجعل النفس في مركز سام ومقام جليل لا يوصف} 
+ أما قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث فقد أوجز كل هذه المفاعيل في قوله: {المعمودية لازمة لأن بها المغفرة (أع38:2)، والغسل من الخطايا (أع26:22)، وصلب الإنسان العتيق، والدخول في جدة الحياة (رو4:6ـ6)، وأيضاً بها نلبس المسيح (غل27:3). ونصير أولاد الله، إذ نولد من الماء والروح (يو5:3)، وهي موت مع المسيح وقيامة معه.(كو12:2)، (رو2:6ـ4).}


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> _*
> 2- صورة نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام و امه البتول مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم جت منين بمعنى تانى عرفتوا شكلهم ازاى ؟ و ليه ايقوناتهم فى افريقيا لونهم فيها اسود البشرة ؟!!
> *_



اولا دعنى اتوقف عند هذة الجملة للحظات واطرح على حضرتك هذة المشاركة وفى انتظار تعقيبك 

الحق الكامل عن عيسى المسيح

   "إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين".
في هذه المشاركة القصيرة ستجد بعض الحقائق الصريحة عن يسوع (عيسى) المسيح كما وردت في القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل.

الحقيقة الأولى: ولادة المسيح العذرية
"واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكاناً شرفياً. فاتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فمثل لها بشراً سويا. قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقياً. قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً. قالت أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسني بشر ولم أكُ بغياً. قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا. فحملته فانتبذت به مكاناً قصيا."(سورة مريم 16: 22)

الحقيقة الثانية: حياة المسيح المنـزهة عن الخطية
"قال (الملاك لمريم) إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكيا". (سورة مريم 19)، وكلمة زكيا تعني طاهراً بطبيعته من الذنوب والعيوب.
وجاء في الإنجيل عن حياة المسيح المنـزهة عن الخطية ما يلي: 
"الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر". (1بطرس 2: 22)
"وتعلمون أن ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية"(1يوحنا 3: 5).
ويخاطب المسيح الجموع قائلاً:"من منكم يبكتني على خطية". (يوحنا 8: 46). ولم يجسر أحد أن يوجه إليه إصبع اتهام.
لم يولد قط إنسان أو نبي ولادة عذرية وبلا خطية سوى المسيح طبقاً لشهادة القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل.
* فآدم أخطأ:"قالا (آدم وحواء) ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكون من الخاسرين."(سورة الانحراف23).
* وإبراهيم ابو المؤمنين أخطأ:"والذي اطمع أن يغفر لي خطيتي يوم الدين."(سورة الشعراء 82)
* وموسى كليم الله أخطأ: "فقال رب إني ظلمت نفس فاغفر لي فغفر له انه هو الغفور الرحيم."(سورة القصص 16)
* ويونس النبي أخطأ:"فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم. فلولا انه كان من المسبحين للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون". (سورة الصافات 2: 1- 144)
* ومحمد أخطأ:"فاعلم انه لا اله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات..."(سورة محمد 19)
"إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبينا، ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطاً مستقيما". (سورة الفتح 1-2).
"واستغفر الله إن الله كان غفوراً رحيما". (سورة النساء 106) 
"فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا". (سورة النصر 3)
"يا أيها المدثر قم فانذر وربك فكر وثيابك فطهر والمرجز فاهجر"(سورة المدثر 1-5).
"ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي أنقض ظهرك". (سورة الشرح 1-3)
* فيسوع المسيح (عيسى) هو الشخص الوحيد الذي ينفرد بين كافة البشر بأنه منـزه عن الخطية، طبقا لشهادة القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل.
يقول الملاك لمريم العذراء:"ها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع". "فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لست أعرف رجلاً. فأجاب الملاك وقال لها، الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله". (لوقا1: 31 و34-35).
وكلمة "ابن الله" هي بنوية روحية لا علاقة لها بالزواج أو العلاقات الجسدية البشرية. فقولنا "ابن النيل" مثلاً يعني أنه يحمل صفات أهل النيل ويوجد نفسه معهم وان هناك توافقاً وتماثلاً وتطابقاً بينه وبين أهل النيل. وهذا يصدق في قولنا، ابن البادية او ابن الصحراء. وبنفس هذا القياس يقول الكتاب أن المسيح هو ابن الله.

الحقيقة الثالثة: أعمال المسيح المعجزية
"...وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تذخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين" (سورة آل عمران 49)

الحقيقة الرابعة: قدرة المسيح على خلق المخلوقات الحية
"إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله.."(سورة آل عمران 49) 

الحقيقة الخامسة: تكلم في المهد صبياً
"إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل. وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيراً بإذني وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني". (المائدة 110).
"فأشارت (مريم) إليه قالوا كيف تكلم من كان في المهد صبيا. قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا... والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا". (سورة مريم 29: 33) 
من هذه الآيات أيضاً نلاحظ ثلاثة أيام مهمة في حياة المسيح:"يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً"، فأين هي هذه الأيام الثلاثة يا ترى؟ 

الحقيقة السادسة: إن المسيح هو كلمة الله الحية
"إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين". (سورة آل عمران 45) وقد سمي المسيح كلمة الله لأن الكلمة هي وسيلة التعبير عن ذات الله.

الحقيقة السابعة: كفارة المسيح لفداء البشرية
إن الإنسان بطبيعته البشرية خاطيء ويحتاج إلى غفران الله. ثم أن الخطية لا تتفق مع طبيعة الله الذي قال: "النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت"(حزقيال 18: 20). "لكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". (رومية 5: 8) 
هذا هو السبب الرئيسي لولادة المسيح العذرية وحياته المنـزهة عن الخطية وأعماله المعجزية وموته الكفاري لفداء البشرية.
إن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء والضحية حين يحتفل المسلمون بعيد الأضحى واليهود بعيد الكفارة بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح (الذبح العظيم) للتكفير عن خطايا البشر. والسبب في ذلك هو أن الله كلي القداسة وأن الإنسان كلي النجاسة وهيهات أن تجتمع القداسة والنجاسة معاً. إن الله يأمر الإنسان بالإحسان وينهاه عن المنكر لكن الإنسان يجد نفسه ضعيفاً لا حول له ولا قوة فيعمل المنكر ويرتكب الشرور.
إن العدالة الإلهية تطالب الله بأن يقتص من الإنسان الذي عصى أمره وأنكر فضله ولكن محبته تطالبه بأن يغفر للإنسان الخاطيء ذنبه. والسؤال الذي يخطر على البال هو كيف يمكن لله عز وجل أن يوفق بين عدالته ومحبته. إنه لا يقدر على ذلك بأي شكل من الأشكال إلا في الصليب. فعلى الصليب استوفت العدالة الإلهية حقها في موت المسيح وظهرت محبة الله في أعلى معانيها "ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". (رومية 5:8) 
وهكذا صار المسيح الذبح العظيم: "هوذا حمل الله (الذي بلا عيب ولا دنس) الذي يرفع خطية العالم". (يوحنا 1: 29) 
هذا هو السبب الرئيسي لموت المسيح البار بديلاً عن الأثمة الفجار. وبهذه المشيئة تحققت وتمت كل الذبائح التي يقدمها المسلمون واليهود إذ حل المرموز إليه محل الرمز في "الذبح العظيم" (عيسى) حمل الله الكريم.
"قال يسوع:  أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي". (يوحنا 14: 6).
فالمسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لغفران خطاياك ولاقترابك إلى الله.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

اما عن مريم بنت عمران 
القرآن يخلط بين مريم العذراء ومريم أخت موسى وهارون !!

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). “فكيف يقول القرآن إنها بنت عمران أبي موسى النبي وإنها أخت هارون، مع أن بينها وبين عمران وهارون وموسى ألف وستمائة سنة؟!

اتمنى يا عزيزى ان اجد لك تعقيب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

ونجد ايضا من ضمن اخطاء القران الاتى 

أخطأ القران فى تشبية المسيح بآدم لأن المسيح مولود أما آدم فهو مخلوق القرآن قال : ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من ترابٍ )(آل عمران/59)
قبل أن نتكلم عن هذا الموضوع يجب أن نعرف الفرق بين ** كلمة الرب ** وتأثيرها (أى فعلها الخالق او الإعجازى) فآدم هو تأثير قوة الكلمة وكان تأثير هذه القوة أو المقدرة خلق آدم أما السيد المسيح هو كلمة الرب ذاته أى أنه قوة ومقدره الرب وهكذا راينا أن كلمة الرب الذى هو المسيح له قوة أعجازية اخرى غير الخلق وهذا ما عبر عنه فى الإنجيل : " كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " 
جاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 59 إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ .
القرآن يقر أن الخلق مرة يقول صلصال ومرة يقول من طين وهناك فرق بين الأثنين كما أن هناك فرق بين الخلق والولادة 
 ثم إن هذا التراب بُل حتى صار طينـًا لازبـًا يعلق بالأيدي فقال تعالى : ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين )(المؤمنون/12) ، وقال أيضاً  : ( إنا خلقناهم من طين لازب )(الصافات/11) وقال : ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصالٍ من حمأ مسنون )(الحجر/26) وقال : ( خلق الإنسان من صلصالٍ كالفخار )(الرحمن/14) قال  : ( وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالقٌ بشرًا من صلصالٍ من حمأ مسنون ، فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين )(الحجر/28 ، 29)
ونحن نقول إن آدم مثل المسيح في أنه أب الجنس البشري ووكيله ونائبه، ولكن آدم بمعصيته جرَّ ذريته جميعا للهلاك. أما المسيح فهو أب ووكيل ونائب جديد للمؤمنين به، الذين منحتهم كفارتُه وعمله النيابي وطاعته خلاصهم، ولهذا قال الإنجيل آدَمَ، الذِي هُوَ مِثَالُ الآتِي (رومية 5: 14). 
هل المسيح مثل آدم خلق من تراب ؟ لم يخلق المسيح من تراب كما فعل الرب مع آدم لأن الرب جبل تراباً وخلق به آدم وتركه 1000 سنة كما قال القرآن أن السيد المسيح فقد ولد من السيدة العذراء بعد حملها تسعة اشهر ومن الطبيعى أن آدم خلق من تراب يرجع إلى التراب لأن هذا من صفات الجسد المخلوق أما السيد المسيح مع موته على الصليب وقيامته أو كما يؤمن المسلمون انه رفع فإن جسده لن يموت ويرجع إلى التراب حتى ان داود النبى قال السيد المسيح : جسده لن يرى فساداً 
وحتى تعبير كن فيكون فى ألاية السابقة تعتبر لغوياً خاطئة
أما تشبيه المسيح بآدم بما يفيد أن المسيح مخلوق كآدم بأمر الله فهذا خطأ ، فالمسيح مولود وليس بمخلوق لأن المسيح ليس بكائن من كلمة الله ، بل هو ذاته كلمة الله الأزلي الذي تجسد من مريم العذراء فهو يختلف عن آدم لأن آدم خلق من أديم الأرض وأديم الأرض جماد ليس فية حياة وهو تشابة مع العذراء مريم فى تواجده فى الحياة فهى أتت من كائن حى هو أدم والمسيح صيغ من دم العذراء مريم وكانت حواء هى سبب سقوط الجنس البشرى وطرده من الجنة وكلمة الله صارت جسدا أخذه من حواء التى هى العذراء مريم وظهر كلمة الله بين الناس ليخلّصهم وفى هذا قال الوحى الإلهى نسل المرأة فقط بدون زرع بشرى " نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية " ( راجع كتاب التكوين اليهودى 3 : 15 ) . ويقول القرآن في المسيح كلاماً متناقضاً. تقول سورة المائدة 5: 17 كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابْن مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ المَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً . وورد في سورة الزخرف 43: 59 إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلا لبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل . وفي الوقت نفسه توجد آيات أخرى تشير إلى لاهوت المسيح كشخص غريب وعجيب بين البشر، وتعطيه أعظم الألقاب التي لم تُعط في القرآن لغيره: 

(1).كلمة الله : هذا الاسم الكريم لا يصح أن يُسمّى به مخلوق، فهو خاص بالمسيح، انفرد به عن سائر الملائكة والبشر، وقد ورد في القرآن مرتين: في سورة آل عمران 3: 45 إِذْ قَالَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاًفِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المُقَرَّبِينَ . وفي سورة النساء 4: 171 إِنَّمَا المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ . وهذالقبٌ إنجيلي، لأن الإنجيل يقول: فِي البَدْءِ كَانَ الكَلِمَةُ، وَالكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّه، وَكَانَ الكَلِمَةُ اللّه. هذا كَانَ فِي البَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللّه (يوحنا 1: 1 و2). ولقد سُمّي المسيح كلمة الله لأن كلمة الإنسان هي منه ومن مقومات شخصيته، فهي صورة عقله وفكره والمترجِمة له والمنفّذة لسلطانه وقوته. فالمسيح هو ذات كلمة الله، وهذا يثبت لاهوته لأن كلمة الله من الله وفي الله منذ الأزل. وهل يمكن أن يكون قد مرَّ وقتٌ على الله كان فيه بلا كلمة؟ 

(2).روح الله : جاء في سورة النساء 4: 171 إِنَّمَا المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ . لم تكتف الآية بنعت المسيح بالرسالة، بل شهدت أنه كلمة الله. ولكي لا نتوهم خلاف المقصود باللفظ كلمة الله أَتْبعها بما يزيل الشك وهو روحٌ منه لنفهم أن المسيح ليس مجرد رسولٍ عادي، بل ابنٌ مرسَل من أبيه إلى عالم الدنيا، كأشعة الشمس المنبعثة إلى الأرض من الشمس. وما الفرق بين القول إن المسيح نور من نور إله حق من إله حق، والقول روح الله أو روحٌ من الله؟ أليس أنه من ذات الله ومن جوهره؟

(3).ولادته بالروح القدس من عذراء: انفرد المسيح عن سائر البشر بولادته من عذراء! فلماذا تميّز عن سائر الأنبياء بدخوله عالمنا بهذه الطريقة المعجزية؟ إنه كلمة الله وروح الله حل في أحشاء العذراء وتجسد وظهر بين الناس آية ورحمة للعالمين. فهو ابنٌ. مَن أمه؟ مريم. ومَن أبوه؟ الله نَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَا بْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ (سورة الأنبياء 21: 91). 

(4).قدوس بلا شر: شهد القرآن بقداسة المسيح المطلقة دون سائر البشر. إنه لم يخطئ قط. جاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 36 " وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ". وجاء في حديث الإمام مسلم عن محمد أن محمداً قال لعائشة: " ما مِن مولود يولد لابن آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان عند ولادته، فيستهل صارخاً مِن نخسة الشيطان، إلا ابن مريم وأمه ". وجاء في كتاب الإمام الغزالي ( كتاب الإمام الغزالي جزء 3 ص 38 ) لما وُلد عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام أتت الشياطين إبليس، فقالت: " قد أصبحت الأصنام منكسة الرؤوس" . فقال: " هذا حادث قد حدث. مكانكم. فطار حتى أتى خافقي الأرض. فلم يجد شيئاً. ثم وجد عيسى عليه السلام قد وُلد، وإذا الملائكة حافّين به ". فرجع إليهم فقال:"  إن نبياً قد وُلد البارحة ما حملت أنثى قط ولا وضعتْ إلا أنا حاضرها إلا هذا . فآيِسوا أن تُعبد الأصنام بعد هذه الليلة. ولكن ائْتوا بني آدم من قبل العجلة والخفة " .

ونحن نسأل: ما سر هذه القداسة المطلقة والكمال الفائق؟ ولماذا لا يذكر القرآن للمسيح خطأً كما ذكر لغيره من الأنبياء؟ ولماذا لا توجد في القرآن إشارةٌ إلى أن المسيح تاب إلى الله ولا أن الله تاب عليه، ولا قدَّم استغفاراً ولا أن الله غفر له كما جاء عن سائر الأنبياء والرسل؟ أليس لأن المسيح ذاتٌ قدسيةٌ وهو كلمة الله وروحه؟

(5).قدرته على إتيان المعجزات: يشهد القرآن للمسيح بقدرته المطلقة على إتيان المعجزات بصورة ليس لها مثيل بين سائر الأنبياء، فنسب له العِلم بالغيب في قوله في سورة آل عمران 3: 49 وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ مع أن العلم بالغيب خاص بالله وحده. قُلْ إِنَّمَا الغَيْبُ لِلهِ (سورة يونس 10: 20). ونسب القرآن للمسيح القدرة على الخَلق، فقال في سورة آل عمران 3: 49 إِنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرَاً بِإِذْنِ اللهِ . ونسب له القدرة على شفاء المرض وإحياء الموتى: فجاء في الآية السابقة وأبرئُ الأكمهَ والأبرصَ وأُحيي الموتى بإذن الله . ومعلوم أن الخلق خاص بالله وحده أَفَمَنْ يَخْلُقُ كَمَنْ لاَ يَخْلُقُ؟ (سورة النحل 16: 17). وكذلك إحياء الموتى وَهُوَ الذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ (سورة المؤمنون 23: 80). 

(6).رَفْعه إلى السماء: يشهد القرآن أن المسيح رُفع من الأرض إلى الله وهو حي خالد في السماء. فجاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 55 إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ . وقيل عن محمد في سورة الأنبياء 21: 34 و35 وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخُلْدَ أَفَئِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الخَالِدُونَ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ المَوْتِ . فلماذا انتصر المسيح على الموت وقد مات الناس في كل جيل، وهو حي خالد وله الخلد وله الرفعة وله المجد؟

(7).وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخِرة: يشهد القرآن بوجاهة المسيح في الدنيا والآخِرة. فجاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 45 إِذْ قَالَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المُقَرَّبِينَ .

قال تفسير الجلالين: وجيهاً ذا جاه، في الدنيا بسبب النبوة والآخرة بالشفاعة والدّرجات العُلا . فلماذا يخص القرآن المسيح بالوجاهة في الدنيا والآخِرة؟

جاء في سورة السجدة 32: 4 اللهُ الذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بينهما فِي سَتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى العَرْشِ مَالكُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ أَفَلاَ تَتَذَكَّرُونَ؟ فلماذا لم يعطِ الله سلطان الأحدٍ من البشر بالشفاعة إلا المسيح؟ أليس لأنه ابن الله المتجسد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس، وهو الذي يحيي الأموات والقلوب، لأنه حياة أجسادنا وأرواحنا؟

(8).المخلّص: دعا القرآن المسيح باسم عيسى 25 مرة ودعاه باسمه المسيح. ونحن لا نعرف من اين اتى المسلمون بإسم عيسى ؟ إلا أنه عرف فى الإنجيل بإسم يسوع ومعناه المخلص والمسيح معناه الممسوح أو المعيّن ملكاً ونبياً وكاهناً ثماني مرات. وذلك لتعيينه مخلِّصا للجنس البشري وهو الذي أتى بالإنجيل وهي كلمة يونانية إيفانجيليون أي الخبر المفرح. ووردت كلمة إنجيل في القرآن 12 مرة. فلماذا اختص القرآن المسيح بالأخبار المفرحة؟ إن الذي ذكره القرآن عن المسيح يفوق ما ذكره عن سائر البشر بمن فيهم محمد. ألا يشير هذا إلى تفرّد المسيح عن سائر البشر؟ وهذا ما يقوله الإنجيل عن لاهوت المسيح
اتمنى يا عزيزى ان اجد لك تعقيب


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موحدة  

2- صورة نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام و امه البتول مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم جت منين بمعنى تانى عرفتوا شكلهم ازاى ؟ و ليه ايقوناتهم فى افريقيا لونهم فيها اسود البشرة ؟!!
 ياريت تجاوبنى على اسئلتى الاول وياريت سؤالك تطرحه فى موضوع مستقل منعا للتشتيت


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موحدة
> 
> 2- صورة نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام و امه البتول مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم جت منين بمعنى تانى عرفتوا شكلهم ازاى ؟ و ليه ايقوناتهم فى افريقيا لونهم فيها اسود البشرة ؟!!
> * ياريت تجاوبنى على اسئلتى الاول وياريت سؤالك تطرحه فى موضوع مستقل منعا للتشتيت*



والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

يبدو انك عجزت عن الرد 
سؤالى واضح 
من اين اتى المسلمون بإسم عيسى ؟
ومن اين اتى المسلمون بان مريم هى بنت عمران ؟
اتمنى ان اجد لك تعقيب


----------



## عدول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> يبدو انك عجزت عن الرد
> سؤالى واضح
> من اين اتى المسلمون بإسم عيسى ؟
> ومن اين اتى المسلمون بان مريم هى بنت عمران ؟
> ...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

عزيزى انا لا اتهرب بل فقط اتساءل من اين اتي المسلمون باسم عيسى وبان مريم هى بنت عمران ؟
وما دام الكتاب المقدس قد جاء أولاً، ومادام هناك الدليل القاطع على أنه لم يمسه تحريف، فإنه تقع على علماء الإسلام مسئولية أن يقدموا لنا تفسيراً مقنعاً عن التناقضات والأخطاء التى فى كتابهم.


----------



## Tabitha (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



> عدول قال:
> 
> 
> > اثناسيوس الرسول قال:
> ...


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*أخطأ القران فى تشبية المسيح بآدم لأن المسيح مولود أما آدم فهو مخلوق القرآن قال : ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من ترابٍ )(آل عمران/59)*

*بعيدا عن موضوع التثليث فى المسيحية انتوا مش بتعتبروا ان سيدنا عيسى نبى و بشر و كمان ادم نبى و بشر و كلنا من نسل ادم يبقى و كلنا مخلوقين من طين اكيد كلنا زى بعض ولا ايه؟*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> *أخطأ القران فى تشبية المسيح بآدم لأن المسيح مولود أما آدم فهو مخلوق القرآن قال : ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من ترابٍ )(آل عمران/59)*
> 
> *بعيدا عن موضوع التثليث فى المسيحية *


 
نبدأ بالقول إن المسيحيين يؤمنون “أن الله واحد لا شريك له” غير محدود، يملأ السموات والأرض، خالق الكل، أبدي لا نهاية لملكه. وقد قال المسيح أن أول الوصايا وأهمها هي أن "الرب إلهنا رب واحد" علينا أن نحبه من كل القلب والنفس والقدرة. ثم فى "رسالة يعقوب" في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس بالأصحاح رقم2 والآية رقم 19 فسوف تجد نص الآية في أولها : "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنا تفعل". كما يبدأ نص قانون الإيمان المسيحي "بالحقيقة نؤمن باله واحد". كما تتضح وحدانية الله من أمر المسيح لتلاميذه أن يذهبوا إلى جميع الأمم "ليعمّدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس"، قالها لهم في صيغة المفرد ولم يقل بأسماء في صيغة الجمع. وقد قال رسول المسيحية يوحنا: "الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". واقرأ أيضا في الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا بالأصحاح رقم 5 وبالآية رقم7 . 
ويقول المسيحيين توضيحا لعقيدة التثليث لمن يجهلها، إن الله موجود بذاته - وهذا ما يطلقون عليه الآب - فلا يمكن أن الله الواحد الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون بلا وجود ذاتي. والقول "أب" هنا لا تعني التوالد التناسلي، بل تعني الأبوة الروحية كقولك أن إبراهيم هو أب المؤمنين. ويقول المسيحيون أن الله الواحد الموجود بذاته هو أيضا ناطق بكلمته، ويطلقون على ذلك "الابن" و "الكلمة" فلا يمكن أن يكون الله هو الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقا، يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق بالكلمة. وتلقيب المسيح "بكلمة الله" المأخوذة من كلمة "Logos" التي جاءت في الإنجيل في الأصل اليوناني، وقد استخدمها العلماء اليونانيون القدامى للتعبير عن الكلمة والعقل، ومنها جاءت الكلمة "LOGIS" أي المنطق فالله خلق العالم بكلمته، وهو وكلمته واحد. 
ويقول المسيحيون أن الله حي بروحه وهو "الروح القدس". فلا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه، والله وروحه واحد. وهكذا يتحدث المسيحيون عن الله : الله واحد، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته حي بروحه. 
إذا الله واحد، الآب: ذو الوجود الذاتي، الناطق بكلمته: المسيح، الحي بروحه: الروح القدس. وقد انتشرت أفكار خاطئة عن التثليث، قاومتها المسيحية. هناك تثليث خاطئ اسمه "ثالوث المريميين" ظهر في القرن الخامس ميلادي. وأصحاب هذا التثليث من أصل وثني كانوا من قبل يعبدون الزهرة. ويقولون "إنها ملكة السماء". فعندما صاروا مسيحيين نقلوا معهم أفكارهم، وقالوا أن مريم العذراء هي ملكة السماء وأصبحت عقيدتهم أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة: الله ومريم والمسيح. وقد حاربت المسيحية هذا التعليم الخاطئ، ولم ينته القرن السابع الميلادي حتى كان هذا التعليم الخاطىء قد اندثر. 
يؤمن المسيحيون بأن الآب والكلمة والروح القدس متساوون في كل شيء بلا فارق وبلا انفصال. الثلاثة متساوون في الأزلية. وهنا يبدو واضحا الفرق بين الثالوث المسيحي والثالوث الوثني. في التثليث الوثني ليس الثلاثة واحدا، وفي التثليث الوثني توالد تناسلي، وفيه اختلاف في الزمن. فقد مر وقت لم يكن فيه أحد الثلاثة موجودا. أما في المسيحية فهم واحد، بلا تناسل ولا توالد، وبلا فارق زمني، لأن الله موجود بذاته منذ الأزل، وفيه عقله (الإبن) وفيه روحه (الروح القدس). ويؤمن المسيحيون أن الله هو الروح وهو الحكمة أو العقل، وهو الذات الإلهية، لذلك فان المسيحيين يؤمنون بألوهية الآب و الابن والروح القدس، والكل واحد لا فرق بينهم. ويقف المسيحيون بحزم ضد التثليث الخاطىء. فلم تكن العذراء القديسة مريم أبدا إلها، ولم يكن الله أبدا ثلاثة، و لم يكن الله أبا للمسيح بتوالد جسدي. 
وهنا يجدر بنا أيها القارئ العزيز الإشارة إلى أنه لا توجد حقيقة بسيطة ولا سهلة. إن الحَجَر يبدو قطعة واحدة، لكن الواقع أنه مركب من عدد لا يحصى من الذرات، وقد تبدو قطعة خشب أمامنا ساكنة على حين أن الأمر الواقع أن بداخلها حركة دائبة لا تهدأ. إضافة إلى أن جسم الإنسان الحي مركب من نفس وروح وجسد، وهذه الثلاثة تكون الإنسان الناطق. وهناك الشمس المركبة من نار ونور ومادة وكل من هذه تشكل وحدة واحدة التي هي الشمس. وهناك العديد من الأمثلة التي تبسط لنا فكرة الثالوث والوحدة. 
  أمّا وقد رأينا هذا في العالم المادي، فكم يكون في العالم الروحي ؟ ونحن نجد البرهان على عقيدة التثليث في الكتاب المقدس، حيث ضمنها المسيح في تعاليمه، كما تمسكت بها الكنيسة ، وقدّمها الرسل في العهد الجديد. نرى الثالوث في إعلان ميلاد المسيح. فالأب أرسل الروح القدس لمريم العذراء ليحل عليها فتلد المسيح. ولا يستطيع دارس الإنجيل أن ينسى منظر معمودية المسيح، وقد تحدث الآب من السماء بينما المسيح يعتمد في الماء والروح القدس يستقر على المسيح في شكل حمامة. وهناك أهم ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس إثباتا لعقيدة التثليث : 

1-- جاء اسم الجلالة في التوراة "إلوهيم" وهذه صيغة الجمع. وقال البعض إن هذا للتعظيم، ولكن عادة حديث الفرد عن نفسه بالجمع بقصد التعظيم لم تكن معروفة زمن كتابة التوراة. ولو كانت هذه العادة موجودة لزم أن تجيء كل أسماء الله وصفاته والضمائر المتصلة به في صيغة الجمع أيضا، غير أننا لا نجد أثرا لهذا. 

2- أوضحت التوراة والإنجيل أن وحدة الله شاملة جامعة. كما جاء في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس في إنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 12 والآية رقم 32 "فإن الله واحد وليس سواه". نجد أيضا قول المزامير: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد جاء ذلك في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس (التوراة) المزمور رقم 110 وفي الآية رقم 1. كما تجد في العهد الجديد بإنجيل متى الأصحاح رقم 22 وبالآية رقم 44 الآية نفسها: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني لأضع أعدائك موطئا لقدميك". 

3-- أمر المسيح أن تجري المعمودية التي تدل على انتماء المؤمن إليه بالقول: "وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس" (أنظر إنجيل متى بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 28 والآية رقم 19) (ولم يقل المسيح عمدوهم بأسماء الآب والابن و الروح القدس). كما أن الرسول المسيحي بولس أعطى البركة الرسولية بالقول "نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم" (أنظر الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 13 وبالآية رقم 14). 

4- يتحدث الإنجيل عن الأب باعتبار أنه الله، وعن الابن باعتبار أنه الله وعن الروح القدس باعتبار أنه الله أيضا. أقرأ بالعهد القديم (التوراة ) في سفر إشعياء بالأصحاح رقم 9 والآية رقم 6 تقول "ويدعى اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام". وهذا يعني عن الإبن، الذي ظهر في الجسد. وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل تيموثاوس بالأصحاح رقم 2 و الآية 16 "أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد" وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل كولوسي بالأصحاح الثاني والآية رقم 9 : "إنه فيه ( في المسيح ) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا". 

وقد قبل المسيح عبارة تلميذه توما عندما قال له: "ربي وإلهي" (أنظر إنجيل يوحنا بالعهد الجديد الأصحاح رقم 20 والآية رقم 28). ويطلق الكتاب المقدس على الروح القدس لقب الله، والروح القدس يعلم كل شيء، وهو حاضر في كل مكان، وقادر على كل شيء. هذا يعني أن كلا من هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة هو الله. ولما كان الله واحدا فمنذ الأزل هم يتبادلون المحبة والتكريم والمشورة والمسرة والعمل والمجد. 

ومن هو الإنسان المحدود ليدرك كل أسرار الإله غير المحدود سبحانه وتعالى !


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

* انتوا مش بتعتبروا ان سيدنا عيسى نبى و بشر و كمان ادم نبى و بشر و كلنا من نسل ادم يبقى و كلنا مخلوقين من طين اكيد كلنا زى بعض ولا ايه؟*[/QUOTE]

تعجز الألسنة عن التعبير والأخيلة عن التصوير والعقول عن الفهم والتنظير في ماهية ووجود الله وقدرته. لأن الإنسان عندما يتوصل إلى معرفة أسرار الله السماوية العظيمة سيصبح هو الله نفسه، صورة وروحا ومضمونا ، وهذا مستحيل لان عقولنا محدودة والله غير محدود... ويخبرنا تاريخ الحضارة أن الملك كريسبس اليوناني كان قد طلب من أحد الفلاسفة الكبار أن يحدد له من هو الله. ووقع الفيلسوف الكبير في قلق و حيرة، ثم طلب من الملك أن يمهله عدة أيام لعله يقف على شاطئ الحقيقة والمعرفة، لكنه خاب وأخفق في تفكيره وتأمله، وعاد إلى الملك ليقول له: المعذرة يا سيدي...! لأنني كلما فكرت وتعمقت في بحثي عن سر وجود الله وجدت نفسي عاجزا وقاصرا . 

 الحقيقة الأولى : بعض الأسباب التي تبرهن ضعف الإنسان وعجزه: 

 1- كيف يقدر المحدود أن يدرك الغير محدود...؟ (وعاء ماء يسع 5 لتر مثلا هو محدود ضمن الـ 5 لتر، ولكن نهرا جاريا من المياه هو غير محدود بالنسبة لوعاء الـ 5 لتر). 

هل من المنطقي أن يقول الوعاء أنا لا أؤمن بوجود النهر لأنني لا استوعبه،مع أن معنى وجود الوعاء يعود إلى النهر الذي يملأه بالمياه ،ولولا وجود النهر والمياه لما كان هناك أي حاجة لوجود وعاء للمياه، احكم بنفسك. 

 2- كيف يقدر المخلوق أن يفهم قدرة خالقه الأعظم؟  

 3- وكيف يستطيع الخاطئ الساقط أن يعرف سموه القدوس....؟ 

 الحقيقة الثانية أن إيماني بالله مبني على أساس كلمته المقدسة الصادقة. وأن كلمة الله هي الله نفسه، وإيماني راسخ وطيد لأنه يعتمد على صخرة سماوية جبارة متينة. 

 وإليك بعض الأسباب التي تؤكد إيماني و تدعم يقيني به وبكلمته السامية الجليلة. 

 فالعهد القديم موجود منذ أكثر من ستة آلاف سنة، والعهد الجديد منذ حوالي ألفي سنة لم يتغيرا، وقد ترجما إلى معظم لغات العالم في جميع الأقطار والأزمنة والعصور. 

 فلقد قال سبحانه وتعالى "السماء والأرض تزولان و لكن كلامي لا يزول". (الإنجيل بحسب متى 24 : 35) كما قال أيضا : "إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا الكتاب يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ، وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ". (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 18و19). 

 ومع تصديقي لكلمة الله الأزلية الأبدية، أؤمن بالبراهين المنطقية التالية على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله المترجم لحقيقته والكاشف عن صورته، ومن دونه لا نستطع أن نرى الله. 

 (حاول أن تنظر إلى الشمس بالعين المجردة فلن تستطع، ضع نظارات خاصة لمراقبة الشمس فتراها جيدا، لان عينيك محدودتان في قدرتهما على الرؤية وهما بحاجة إلى وسيط بينهما وبين الشمس وإلا احترقتا). 

ويساعدنا التشبيه السابق في فهم مع الله والمسيح ، فالمسيح هو الوسيط الذي من خلاله نستطيع أن نرى ونعرف الله. 

أولا : 

 إن البرهان الأول على أن المسيح هو كلمة الله ومن خلاله يمكن أن أرى الله، لأنه " ولد من روح الله" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 1: 20). وكلمة "ولد" بمعنى انبثق أو خرج. 

وروح الله هو الله ذاته. لقد كانت ولادة السيد المسيح عجيبة خارقة وبترتيب أزلي قديم من الله. ولقد تمت كل النبوات في أسفار العهد القديم وتوثقت حرفيا في العهد الجديد عن ولادة المسيح كما توضح الأدلة التالية: 

- سفر ميخا 2: 5 (735 سنة قبل الميلاد) عن مكان ولادة المسيح والتي تمت حرفيا في (الإنجيل حسب متى2: 1و4، ولوقا 2: 4 و 15). 

- النبي إشعياء (7: 14) قبل الميلاد تنبأ عن ولادته من فتاة عذراء والتي تمت حرفيا (الإنجيل حسب لوقا 1: 34-45). 

- النبي دانيال 9: 25 (قبل الميلاد) تنبأ عن وقت ولادته وقد تمت حرفيا في (لوقا 2: 1 و 2). 

- النبي إشعياء 9: 6 (قبل الميلاد) تنبأ عن اسم المسيح المخلص. وورد هذا أيضا في (متى 1: 20 و 21) والنبي داود في المزمور الثاني: 7 (قبل الميلاد)، تحدث عن اسمه إبن الله. وقد تمت هذه النبوة القديمة في (متى 3: 17) و (لوقا1: 35). وقد ورد في سفر النبي إشعياء (7: 14) إسم المولود من عذراء الذي يدعى عمانوئيل وتفسيره "الله معنا"  وتمت هذه الآية في (متى 1: 23). 

- النبي ميخا 5: 2 (قبل الميلاد)، تحدث عن وجوده الأزلي. وقد تم حرفيا في (يوحنا 1: 1 و 2). 

 والخلاصة، هي أن ولادة السيد المسيح العجيبة قد حدثت بإرادة إلهية وبترتيب أزلي سابق من قبل الله تعالى. وبما أن المسيح مولود من روح الله القدوس فهو إذا الله نفسه ولأن روح الله لا ينقسم ولا يتوزع أجزاء عديدة. 

  ثانيا: 

 البرهان الثاني ، لأنه الفريد الوحيد الذي دُعي كلمة الله وان كلمة الله هي ذات الله . إن معنى " كلمة الله " تعني باللغة اليونانية (لوغوس) وكانت تطلق فقط على صفات الله ولاهوته وإعلانه عن نفسه. وهنا يجدر بنا أن نستشهد بآيات من الإنجيل المقدس تؤكد صحة برهاني وإيماني: قال في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 1: 1 و 14) "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله …، الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا "وفي (سفر الرؤيا 19: 13) "ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله". 

 لاحظ جيدا أن ولادة المسيح لم تكن إلا بدء حياته البشرية (أي طبيعة الإنسان) وأما طبيعته الإلهية فهي قديمة منذ الأزل وقبل تكوين الخليقة. وإن روح الله القدوس مر مرورا في بطن العذراء مريم فأخذ جسد الإنسان مثلنا ولكنه بلا دنس وبلا خطية "وحل بيننا" وذلك لكي يقدم الفداء عن خطايا الجنس البشري. وقد قال المسيح نفسه مؤكدا وجوده قبل الخليقة كلها (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 58) "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". وكما قال أيضا  عن نفسه في (سفر الرؤيا 1: 8) "أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء". فالمسيح إذا كلمة الله المتجسد بشرا ، وقد حمل في شخصه طبيعتين مترابطتين (طبيعة اللاهوت الأزلية، وطبيعة الناسوت) أي الإنسانية المقدسة. 

 ثالثا: 

 البرهان الثالث، لأن حياته العظيمة المثالية تفوق حياة البشر.وفيما يلى الأدلة على ذلك 

1- حياته العجيبة: فلقد ولد المسيح بأعجوبة ومات بأعجوبة وقام من بين الأموات بأعجوبة وصعد بأعجوبة أيضا إلى السماء كما ورد في العهد الجديد. 

 2- أعماله العجيبة: فمن يخالف النواميس الطبيعة إلا الذي خلقها؟ سار يسوع على وجه الماء كما ورد ذلك في (الإنجيل حسب متى 14: 25). وقد أسكت البحر الصاخب الغاضب كما ذكر في (متى 8: 23-27). وأقام الموتى من القبور كما في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 11: 38-47). وسيطرته وقوته على الأرواح الشريرة وعلى الشيطان الرجيم كما ورد في (الإنجيل حسب مرقس 1: 26) و (متى 4: 1-11). 

 3- أقواله العجيبة: وقد عبر عن أقوال السيد المسيح أحد الكتاب قائلا: "إنها فريدة في سموها، وعجيبة في قوتها، جريئة في سلطانها، عميقة في تأثيرها، فائقة في محبتها". وهذه نماذج من كلماته الرائعة السامية: "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو حياة" وموعظته العميقة الدقيقة على الجبل كما وردت في (الإنجيل بحسب متى، الأصحاح الخامس كله) تلك الموعظة التي غيرت مفاهيم الحياة وقلبت المقاييس الفلسفية البشرية. كقوله: "أحبوا أعداءكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم..." وهناك أمثاله الفريدة عن المحبة والعطاء والإيمان في قصة السامري الصالح، والابن الضال، ومثل الزارع والحنطة... الخ. 

 4- شهادة الملايين: عبر التاريخ منذ القديم وحتى عصرنا الحاضر، وأولئك الذين تغيرت حياتهم بعد أن سمعوا صوت المسيح السماوي وآمنوا به مخلصا فاديا وراعيا أمينا صالحا. 

 والخلاصة : إن حياته المجيدة المباركة في ولادته وسلوكه وموته وقيامته وصعوده، هذه كلها لا تنطبق على حياة إنسان ادمي عادي، لأنها من طبيعة الله وحده. فالمسيح إذا هو صورة الله في هيئة إنسان. 

  رابعا : 

 البرهان الرابع على أن المسيح هو الله لأنه بعيد ومنزه عن الخطأ البشري. إن السيد المسيح هو الشخص الفريد بين البشر من حيث قداسته وتواضعه وكمال سيرته وأخلاقه ومحبته... ومن هو المنزه عن الخطأ غير الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟.. وإليك ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه متحديا الناس في (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 46) "من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟" وفي آية أخرى في الإصحاح الثامن نفسه (8: 23) يقول: "أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم". ثم ما قاله الأعداء أنفسهم عنه علنا كما ورد عن الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس حينما قال أثناء محاكمة المسيح "أنا لست أجد فيه علة واحدة" (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 18: 38) وكذلك ما قاله يهوذا الإسخريوطي أحد تلاميذ المسيح بعد أن خدعه وباعه بثلاثين قطعة من الفضة وأسلمه لليهود حتى قتلوه وقد ورد هذا في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 27: 4) "قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا …" وما قاله تلاميذه المرسلين وهو بطرس في رسالته الأولى (2: 22) "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر". وما قاله تلميذه يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 2: 1و29 “يسوع المسيح البار". وكذلك قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (7: 26) "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، وصار أعلى من السموات". وما ذكر في (الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4: 41) عن الشيطان – مصدر الشر – "وكانت الشياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنت المسيح ابن الله". وقد قال الروح النجس الشرير الموجود في إنسان “أنا أعرف من أنت قدوس الله" (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 1: 24). 

 والخلاصة: بما أن جميع البشر خطاة، والرسل والأنبياء جميعا أخطأوا وإن الله وحده هو المعصوم عن السقوط والخطيئة والمنزه عن الإثم، والمسيح هو الذي لم يخطئ أبدا ، لذا فإننا نقول: أن المسيح هو ذات الله نفسه في شكل إنسان 

  خامسا : 

 البرهان الخامس على أن المسيح هو مِن ذات الله لأنه هو الوحيد الذي كان يغفر الخطايا والذنوب للخطاة. ترى من يغفر الخطايا إلا الله ؟ لماذا إلا الله ؟ 

 إليك بعض الأسباب: 

 1- لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة قداسة الله المطلقة كما في (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 3: 16) وفي (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 2: 12). 

 2- لأن المغفرة تأتي من طبيعة محبة الله المطلقة. كما ورد في العهد الجديد " الله محبة". 

 3- لأن المحبة تأتي من نعمة الله المجانية الغنية: وهذا ما قاله بولس في رسالته إلى الكنيسة. 

 4-لأن المغفرة تأتي من  قوة الله وسلطانه، كما ذكر ذلك لوقا في بشارته: " فلما رأى إيمانهم قال يسوع: أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك'. 

 5-لأن المغفرة تأتي من الله لمصالحة الإنسان مع الله القدوس نفسه. كما ذكر الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19 "إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم". 

 6- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه. كما ورد في الحوار الجاري بين المسيح ورجال الدين اليهود الفريسيين في الإنجيل بحسب لوقا (5: 20-26)"فلما رأى إيمانهم قال أيها الإنسان مغفورة لك خطاياك. فأبتدأ الفريسيون والكتبة يفكرون قائلين: من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف ؟ من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده ؟ فشعر يسوع بأفكارهم وأجاب قائلا: لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان (أي المسيح ذاته) سلطانا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا. 

 7- شهادة العديد من الرسل ومنها شهادة التلميذ الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى (1: 9) حيث يقول: " إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل (أي المسيح) حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم". 

 والخلاصة: بما أن الله وحده الذي له القدرة والسلطان أن يغفر الخطايا، والمسيح كان له هذا السلطان، إذا فلا شك أن المسيح هو ذات الله في صورة إنسان. 

  سادسا : 

 البرهان السادس لأنه الشخص الوحيد الذي دعي بألقاب إلهية مجيدة. هذه الألقاب قد إنطلقت من أفواه جميع طبقات البشر وإعترافاتهم. و هي تعطينا دليلا ساطعا واضحا عما كان وجرى في تلك العصور السالفة وإليك شيئا منها: 

 1- شهادة النبي إشعياء في العهد القديم (قبل 750 سنة) حيث يقول "لأنه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى إبنا وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه ويدعى إسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام". 

 2- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه وذلك بأنه : 

- كلي القدرة والسلطان، كما ورد في إنجيل متى 28: 18 " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا : دفع الي  كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض". 

- كلي المعرفة، فلقد عرف المسيح تلاميذه قبل أن اختارهم كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 1: 48. 

وفي الأصحاح الحادي عشر عرف أن لعازر شقيق مريم قد مات. وقد تنبأ المسيح وعرف ماذا سيحدث له وما سيلاقيه من اضطهاد و عذاب بين الناس ومن ابتعاد تلاميذه عنه، كما تحدث عن موته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء ومن ثم عن مجيئه الثاني إلى العالم. 

لقد كان عالِما دقيقا في تحليل النفوس البشرية و فهمها ودراستها ونقدها. وقد قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل رومية 8: 29و30 "لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء بررهم ومجدهم أيضا". وأعترف بولس مرة أخرى بعلم السيد المسيح وعمق معرفته فقال في رسالته إلى كولوسي 2: 3 " المذخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز المعرفة والعلم". 

- كلي الوجود، فقد قال المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 18: 20) "حيثما اجتمع إثنين أو ثلاثة بإسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم". ويذكر الإنجيل قصة نزول المسيح من السماء على تلاميذه الخائفين وهم قلقون في العلية حيث كانت الأبواب مغلقة، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط . 

- أزلي الوجود و قد قال المسيح عن نفسه في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا: 8: 58 " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". وفي الإصحاح الأول، الآية الأولى يقول:" في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله". كما قال بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (9: 14) "المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب". 

- شهادة التلميذ توما المتشكك أمام التلاميذ كما وردت في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (20: 28) "ربي وإلهي. وهناك أكثر من مائة لقب أعطيت فقط للسيد المسيح كما وردت في العهدين القديم و الجديد مثل: "الله معنا -المخلص - الرب- كلمة الحياة - الفادي - البار - الخالق الأزلي - الكائن والذي كان و الذي يكون - الديان للأحياء والأموات - البداية والنهاية - الله - و غيرها. 

الخلاصة: بما أن هذه الألقاب العظيمة الفائقة لا تعطى إلا للرب وحده فقط وقد أعطيت للسيد المسيح فيجب أن نسلم بديهيا أن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان. 

سابعا: 

بأن المسيح هو ذات الله لأنه كان يسجد له ولم يرفض هو هذا السجود من الناس له. وإليك ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس عن سر السجود للمسيح منذ ولادته وحتى صعوده: 

1- سجد له حكماء المجوس القادمين من الشرق في مكان ولادته المتواضع. كما ورد ذلك في الإنجيل بحسب متى (2: 11) حيث يقول: "فخروا وسجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرا". 

2- سجد له المرضى والبرص كما جاء في (الإنجيل حسب متى 8: 2) "وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني. كما سجد له الأعمى قائلا : "أؤمن يا سيد وسجد له". 

3- وسجد له التلاميذ بعد صعوده إلى السماء وظهوره لهم. كما ورد ذلك (في الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 17) "ولما رأوه سجدوا له". 

4- سجدت له النساء كما جاء في (الإنجيل بحسب متى 15: 25) " فأتت إمرأة وسجدت له قائلة  يا سيد أعني". 

5- سجد له الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة كما حدث ذلك في (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 5: 1-7) "… إنسان به روح نجس. فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له". 

6- ستجثو له كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض كما يصرح بهذا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل فيليبي (2: 9) " لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه اسما فوق كل إسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل إنسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب". 

الخلاصة: نستنتج من هذه البراهين والأدلة الكتابية الصادقة أن المسيح كان يُسجَد له كالإله العظيم. وبما أن السجود وأسرار العبادة هي كلها لله وحده، لذا فإننا نؤمن جازمين واثقين بأن المسيح المسجود له هو ذات الله نفسه في صورة إنسان. 

ثامنا : 
البرهان الثامن بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه الوحيد الجبار الذي غلب الشيطان وانتصر على الموت، و ذلك واضح في العهد الجديد عندما انتهر المسيح ذلك الشيطان الذي جرّبه، وحينما صعد المسيح من بين القبور منتصرا على شوكة الموت غالبا ظافرا. 

وإليك ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن انتصاره الرائع العجيب: 

1- شهادة المسيح للشيطان المجرب له. كما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب متى (4: 1-11) " قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرّب إلهك... ومكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد". 

2- شهادة الشيطان نفسه وذلك حسبما جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا (16: 33) " نعلم من أنت … أنت إبن الله الحي أتيت لتهلكنا، ثم تركه إبليس". 

3- قول يسوع لتلاميذه متحديا الشر في العالم وذلك في (سفر الرؤيا 20: 10) "وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين". 

4- الوعد للمؤمنين بالمسيح، كما قال الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 5: 5 "من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو أبن الله". 

والخلاصة: بما أن المسيح هو الذي غلب الشيطان، ولا يقدر أن يقهره ويغلبه إلا سلطان الله وحده، لذا فإن المسيح هو الله نفسه في هيئة إنسان. 
تاسعا : 
البرهان التاسع بأن المسيح هو ذات الله، لأنه جاء من السماء بروح الله وصعد عائدا إلى السماء بجسد إنسان. كما ورد ذلك في شهادة المسيح عن نفسه في (الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 3: 13) " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان (أحد ألقاب المسيح) الذي هو في السماء". ثم قال في مكان آخر من الإنجيل حسب يوحنا 7: 33 " أنا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد، ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني". وقال أيضا " حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا" (يوحنا 14: 1-4) وفي يوحنا 16: 5 " أنا ماض إلى الذي أرسلني و ليس أحد منكم يسألني أين تمضي؟" وفي يوحنا 16: 7 "لكني أقول لكم أنه خير لكم أن أنطلق. لأته إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزّي (الروح القدس)". 
ونذكر هنا شهادة الناس الآخرين عنه كما وردت في أعمال الرسل 1: 9-11 " ولما قال هذا إرتفع وهم ينظرون، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجلان وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا: …. إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء". 
وفي الحقيقة نقول أن من يتأمل مليا ويطالع بدقة قصة صعود المسيح إلى السماء بعد قيامته من بين الأموات، ثم ظهوره عدة مرات لتلاميذه ونزوله عليهم فجأة، يشعر بالدهشة والاستغراب لهذه الأحداث الخارقة العجيبة، لأنها ليست من صنع إنسان بشري، بل هي من إبداع الله الخالق وعظمته وقدرته ودقة أسراره السماوية. وهنا تكمن ألوهية السيد المسيح الذي نزل من السماء وكانت الملائكة تخدمه كإله عظيم. كما كانت الشياطين ترهبه وتخشاه. وهو نفسه الذي صعد من الأرض الى السماء، وهو ذاته الذي سيعود في اليوم الأخير ليدين الأحياء والأموات. 

فمن هذا إذا ؟ إنه المسيح الذي تحدث عنه الرسول بولس في رسالته الأولى لتلميذه تيموثاوس 3: 16 " الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، اومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد. انه حتما الله نفسه. الله هو المسيح، والمسيح هو الله.


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> *أخطأ القران فى تشبية المسيح بآدم لأن المسيح مولود أما آدم فهو مخلوق القرآن قال : ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من ترابٍ )(آل عمران/59)*
> 
> *بعيدا عن موضوع التثليث فى المسيحية انتوا مش بتعتبروا ان سيدنا عيسى نبى و بشر و كمان ادم نبى و بشر و كلنا من نسل ادم يبقى و كلنا مخلوقين من طين اكيد كلنا زى بعض ولا ايه؟*



معلش نسيت اهم حاجة فى الموضوع ان ادم وعيسى شانهم واحد فى انهم خلقوا من دون اب وربنا قالهم كن فكانوا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> *أخطأ القران فى تشبية المسيح بآدم لأن المسيح مولود أما آدم فهو مخلوق القرآن قال : ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من ترابٍ )(آل عمران/59)*
> 
> *بعيدا عن موضوع التثليث فى المسيحية انتوا مش بتعتبروا ان سيدنا عيسى نبى و بشر و كمان ادم نبى و بشر و كلنا من نسل ادم يبقى و كلنا مخلوقين من طين اكيد كلنا زى بعض ولا ايه؟*



من اين اتيتى يا اختنا الفاضلة بهذا الرد وما هو دليلك اننا نعتبر المسيح بشر 
اختى الفاضلة 
لا ترفضى المسيح الحقيقي الذي احبك ومات من أجلك بل تواضعى تحت يد الله القوية وأعطه المجد بقبولك لمحبته العظيمة لكي تنجو من عذاب بحيرة النار.
اتركى دين الضلال والنجاسة واتركى من كان يكذب ويشتم ويغّير كلام الله وينسى ويُسحر ويسُب ويقتُل ويضِلُ ويحاول الانتحار .
أدخلى مخدعك وأغلقى بابك وادع الله الحقيقي ليريك الطريق والحق والحياة ويعطيكى القوة والإرادة أن تتبعى إرشاده.
قال المسيح المبارك
أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة
تعالى إلى المسيح الحقيقي فهو بانتظارك فهل ستأتي؟
تعالى إلى الحياة تعالى إلى السلام تعال إلى المجد.


----------



## Tabitha (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> معلش نسيت اهم حاجة فى الموضوع ان ادم وعيسى شانهم واحد فى انهم خلقوا من دون اب وربنا قالهم كن فكانوا



كلامك هذا دليل انك لا تقرأي أي ردود..... 

هل قرأتي ما جاء به الأخ أثناسيوس: 


> * وتلقيب المسيح "بكلمة الله" المأخوذة من كلمة "Logos" التي جاءت في الإنجيل في الأصل اليوناني، وقد استخدمها العلماء اليونانيون القدامى للتعبير عن الكلمة والعقل، ومنها جاءت الكلمة "LOGIS" أي المنطق فالله خلق العالم بكلمته، وهو وكلمته واحد. *[/COLOR


]


إذاً السيد المسيح موجود منذ الأزل ،،،

[Q-BIBLE]في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله
(يو 1 : 1)[/Q-BIBLE]

إذاً مش الجسد هو اللي أوجد ،،،، السيد المسيح ،،،،،

ولكن السيد المسيح ظهر بالجسد  

[Q-BIBLE]عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد 
(1تي16:3)[/Q-BIBLE]

ياريت تراعي مكان وعنوان موضوعك المرة القادمة ،، حتى لا يتشتت القارئ


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

صورة نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام و امه البتول مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم جت منين بمعنى تانى عرفتوا شكلهم ازاى ؟ و ليه ايقوناتهم فى افريقيا لونهم فيها اسود البشرة ؟!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إسمحوا لي بهذا التعقيب البسيط !
الجواب بكل بساطة :

*المسيح الحي هو من أعطاهم الصورة ؟؟؟*​
فالمسيح حي في السماء 
و منذ الساعة الأولى ظهر للحوارين و غيرهم !
هل يعقل أنه لا يوجد بينهم من يجيد الرسم ؟؟ فمن شدة حبهم له كانوا قادرين كلهم على رسمه !

شي بيضحك مو هيك !! لكن للأسف لا يضحك إلا الجاهل و الغير متابع للأخبار التي بينت أن المسيح يستمر ظهوره إلى الآن ( ألا يوجد شخص واحد قادر على الرسم ؟؟؟ )

فلم الإستغراب من قضية الصورة ؟ و المسيح لا يزال حتى الساعة مع الذين يؤمنون به !

و الحمد لله سأنقل لك هذا الخبر من 
صحيفة الدستور الأردنية  ، للتأكدوا من ظهوراته الشخصية و ظهور صوره 
الخبر هو ظهور صورة السيد المسيح ( عيسى ) على جدار بيت أردني :

*ظهور صورة السيد المسيح في الأردن​*
عمان : تجمع المئات من مواطني بلدة الحصن في محافظة اربد 88 كيلو شمال العاصمة الأردنية عمان فى منزل أحد المواطنين بعد انتشار نبأ مفاده *ظهور صورة السيد المسيح عليه السلام على رخام سلم أحد المنازل في البلدة *التى تقطنها أغلبية مسيحية . 
ونقلت صحيفة الدستور الأردنية  عن أصحاب المنزل قولهم ان منزلهم لم يمض على بنائه اكثر من سبع سنوات , وهم يعيشون فيه حياتهم اليومية الاعتيادية , الى ان حدث ظهور صورة السيد المسيح  . 
وأضاف صاحب المنزل ويدعى جميل جريس ان احد أقاربه وهو فوزي الريحاني والمقيم في أمريكا والذى يزور الأردن حاليا أشار لهم الى ظهور صورة السيد المسيح على درج (سلم) المنزل . 
وقال فوزي الريحاني من جانبه انه حضر الى الأردن قبل بضعة اسابيع لمتابعة الحالة المرضية لزوجته ... مشيرا الى أنه كان يجلس مهموما في البيت وفجأة وقع نظره على رخام درج المنزل حيث تجلت له صورة السيد المسيح عليه السلام ..وأوضح انه أصيب بالذهول والدهشة كما طلب من اهل المنزل الحضور لمشاهدة صورة السيد المسيح, مؤكدا أن حالة زوجته المرضية بدأت تشهد تحسنا . 
وأكد صاحب المنزل أن *عددا من رجال الدين المسلمين والمسيحيين حضروا الى المكان لمشاهدة صورة السيد المسيح عليه السلام*. وقد أكد الاب ديمتري فياض الذى شاهد الصورة أنها *تمثل صورة المسيح بالكفن * 

نقلاً عن صحيفة الدستور الأردنية 
2/6/2004
----------------------------
صحيفة حيادية مسلمة لما لم تكذب الخبر و نشرته !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بالإضافة إلى ظهور صورة المسيح على رغيف لسيدة
في الكرك ( مصر) 
عند تسخين الخبـــــز // و تناقلته وسائل الإعلام و عتمت عنه هذه المرة وسائل الإعلام الإسلامية
http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/8006/00ft3.jpg
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شجرة على شكل المسيح وهو مصلوب 
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7923/jesusloveu1ne7.jpg
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ظهورات أخرى هدية لكم :
ظهور كلمة الله على اللحمة 
http://www.rgabsons.com/images/meet2.jpg

http://www.rgabsons.com/images/meet3.jpg

لا تستغرب فالمستحيل عند البشر مستطاع عند الله سبحانه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما ليش الأفارقة بيلونوا الصورة الى الأسود ؟
فهي رمز ان المسيح جاء لكل البشر  ... و بس 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أرجو العودة الآن إلى سؤال الأخ :
*من اين اتى المسلمون بإسم عيسى ؟
ومن اين اتى المسلمون بان مريم هى بنت عمران ؟*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

اتفضل
http://www.geocities.com/h3rbi/1040.jpg
وده رابط اخر

http://almalsoon.jeeran.com/images/50----01.jpg
و كمان واحد
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/5171/20462752jvikjpybkkphcl9.jpg


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*محمد أخطأ:"فاعلم انه لا اله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات..."(سورة محمد 19)
"إنا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبينا، ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطاً مستقيما". (سورة الفتح 1-2).
"واستغفر الله إن الله كان غفوراً رحيما". (سورة النساء 106) 
"فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا". (سورة النصر 3)
"يا أيها المدثر قم فانذر وربك فكر وثيابك فطهر والمرجز فاهجر"(سورة المدثر 1-5).
"ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي أنقض ظهرك". (سورة الشرح 1-3)*_

بالنسبة للايات دى فدى كلها مش معناها ان الرسول ارتكب ذنوب بس بما ان الرسول قدوة فربنا بيحث رسوله على الاستغفار علشان نقتدى به ولان الاستغفار جزء اساسى من عقيدتنا ومش لازم الواحد يستغفر علشان هو ارتكب ذنب بل الاستغفار يكون فى كل الاوقات يعنى انت مثلا بتصلى بس لما تكون محتاج حاجة من ربنا ولا بتصلى فى اى وقت


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_* والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا". (سورة مريم 29: 33)
*_

_*وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا (مريم 14 _15)
الايتين دول بنفس المعنى بس الاولى قالها سيدنا عيسى وهو فى المهد والتانية اتقالت عن سيدنا يحي والاتنين بنفس المعنى
*_


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

(6).رَفْعه إلى السماء: يشهد القرآن أن المسيح رُفع من الأرض إلى الله وهو حي خالد في السماء. فجاء في سورة آل عمران 3: 55 إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ . وقيل عن محمد في سورة الأنبياء 21: 34 و35 وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخُلْدَ أَفَئِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الخَالِدُونَ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ المَوْتِ . فلماذا انتصر المسيح على الموت وقد مات الناس في كل جيل، وهو حي خالد وله الخلد وله الرفعة وله المجد؟
ايوة فعلا المسيح رفع اللى السماء بجسده و روحه بس فى المسيحية عندكم انتم مؤمنين بان المسيح صلب !!!!!
ازاى يعنى انتصر على الموت , علشان رفعه الله ؟ ايوه فعلا ربنا رفعه و فعلا عيسى لم يمت لكن هل فى اعتقادك ان اى نبى بيموت بيبقى انتهى

*وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخُلْدَ أَفَئِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الخَالِدُونَ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ المَوْتِ .  
الخلد المقصود هنا الخلد فى الدنيا هل فى اى حد خالد فى الدنيا ؟؟ حتى عيسى عليه السلام خالد فى السماء لكن مش فى الدنيا لانه رفع بس عن\كم انتوا صلب و مات يعنى حتى فى عقيدتكم
*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*


اثناسيوس الرسول قال:



اما عن مريم بنت عمران 
القرآن يخلط بين مريم العذراء ومريم أخت موسى وهارون !!

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

انا مش شايفة فيها اى تضارب مريم بنت عمران هى نفسها مريم العذراء و بالنسبة لجملة اخت هارون فده هيوضح دلوقت لكن هاتلى نص من القران بيقول ان مريم دى هى نفسها مريم اخت هارون و موسى وهل تعتقد ان ام نبى من اعظم الانبياء(مريم العذراء) هتتذكر فى ايه دون الاشارة لعفتها و لمعانتها مع قومها بعد ولادة عيسى عليه السلام لما رأت أخته مريم أنهم أحبوه واستَحيوه، وهم يبحثون عن مرضع له -ولعلَّها كانت معتادة دخول القصر الفرعوني- قالت لهم: {هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ} [القصص: 12]؟ فوافقوا، فدعت أمها، فاستأجروها لإِرضاعه وكفالته.

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). “فكيف يقول القرآن إنها بنت عمران أبي موسى النبي وإنها أخت هارون، مع أن بينها وبين عمران وهارون وموسى ألف وستمائة سنة؟!

اتمنى يا عزيزى ان اجد لك تعقيب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


"جاء فى سورة "التحريم" (12): "ومريمَ ابنةَ عِمْرَان التى أَحْصَنَتْ فرجَها فنفخْنا فيه من روحنا، وصدَّقّتْ بكلمات ربها وكُتُبه، وكانت من القانتين"، وجاء فى سورة "مريم" (27- 28): "فأتت به قومها تحمله، قالوا: يا مريم، لقد جئتِ شيئًا فَرِيًّا* يا أختَ هارون، ما كان أبوكِ امرأَ سَوْءٍ، وما كانت أمّكِ بغيًّا". ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هى بنت هالى (لوقا/ 3/ 23)، فكيف يقول القرآن إنها بنت عمران أبى موسى النبى، وإنها أخت هارون، مع أن بينها وبين عمران وهارون وموسى ألف وستمائة سنة؟"

اما الانجيل

 (متى/ 1): "1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ. 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. 7وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. 8وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. 9وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. 10وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. 11وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ. 12وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. 13وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ. 14وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ. 15وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. 16وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ"



لوقا/ 3): "23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي 24بْنِ مَتْثَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي بْنِ مَلْكِي بْنِ يَنَّا بْنِ يُوسُفَ 25بْنِ مَتَّاثِيَا بْنِ عَامُوصَ بْنِ نَاحُومَ بْنِ حَسْلِي بْنِ نَجَّايِ 26بْنِ مَآثَ بْنِ مَتَّاثِيَا بْنِ شِمْعِي بْنِ يُوسُفَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا 27بْنِ يُوحَنَّا بْنِ رِيسَا بْنِ زَرُبَّابِلَ بْنِ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ بْنِ نِيرِي 28بْنِ مَلْكِي بْنِ أَدِّي بْنِ قُصَمَ بْنِ أَلْمُودَامَ بْنِ عِيرِ 29بْنِ يُوسِي بْنِ أَلِيعَازَرَ بْنِ يُورِيمَ بْنِ مَتْثَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي 30بْنِ شِمْعُونَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا بْنِ يُوسُفَ بْنِ يُونَانَ بْنِ أَلِيَاقِيمَ 31بْنِ مَلَيَا بْنِ مَيْنَانَ بْنِ مَتَّاثَا بْنِ نَاثَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ 32بْنِ يَسَّى بْنِ عُوبِيدَ بْنِ بُوعَزَ بْنِ سَلْمُونَ بْنِ نَحْشُونَ 33بْنِ عَمِّينَادَابَ بْنِ آرَامَ بْنِ حَصْرُونَ بْنِ فَارِصَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا 34بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ تَارَحَ بْنِ نَاحُورَ 35بْنِ سَرُوجَ بْنِ رَعُو بْنِ فَالَجَ بْنِ عَابِرَ بْنِ شَالَحَ 36بْنِ قِينَانَ بْنِ أَرْفَكْشَادَ بْنِ سَامِ بْنِ نُوحِ بْنِ لاَمَكَ 37بْنِ مَتُوشَالَحَ بْنِ أَخْنُوخَ بْنِ يَارِدَ بْنِ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ بْنِ قِينَانَ 38بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيتِ بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ".

وقد سمع القرآنَ على عهد النبى كثيرٌ من اليهود والنصارى، فلماذا يا ترى لم يكذبوه؟ بل لماذا دخل دينَ محمد، عليه أفضل الصلوات وأزكى التسليمات، وآمن بقرآنه الملايينُ المُمَلْيَنَةُ من أهل الكتاب دون أن يمنعهم ذلك أو يستوقفهم مجرد استيقاف، وفيهم الحاخامات والقساوسة والعلماء والفلاسفة والمفكرون والأدباء والفنانون والساسة والمؤرخون من كل جنس ولون، ومن كل العصور والبيئات؟

قد قال القرآن إن مريم ابنة عمران، هذا صحيح لا جدال فيه، لكنه لم يقل قطّ إن عمران هذا هو عمران أبو موسى وهارون. كما أنه لم يقل قط إنها أخت هارون


ذلك فسُورَة "آل عمران" تتحدث عن زكريا أبى يحيى بوصفه كافل مريم، وأين زكريا ويحيى من موسى وهارون؟ كذلك أين المحراب الذىكان تعبد اللهَ فيه مريمُ عليها السلام من زمن موسى الذى مات هو وهارون فى التيه، ولم يكن هناك معبد ولا محراب؟ ثم هل يُعْقَل أن يخلط القرآن بين المَرْيَمَيْن ثم لا يربط بين موسى وهارون (الخالين) وعيسى (ابن الأخت) ربطًا أُسْريًّا ولو مرة واحدة يتيمة أثناء حديثه عنهم، وما أكثر ما تحدث عنهم؟ بل كيف تكون مريم وحيدة أبويها على حسب ما هو واضح من القصة القرآنية، على حين أنهما رُزِقا من الأولاد اثنين آخرين هما موسى وهارون، وأصبحا بعد ذلك نبيين؟ بل كيف يسكت القرآن عن ذلك فلا يشير إليه ولا يربط بين مريم وأخويها هذين بأى حال؟
]

والحمد لله الذى هدانا لنعمة الاسلام*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

اختي العزيزة
موحدة
هذا القسم لايتدخل بالاسلاميات 
فقط مسيحيات
فارجو منك اختي ان تضعي مشاركاتك في قسمه المختص (منتدى الحوار الاسلامي)


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

وقد سمع القرآنَ على عهد النبى كثيرٌ من اليهود والنصارى، فلماذا يا ترى لم يكذبوه؟ بل لماذا دخل دينَ محمد، عليه أفضل الصلوات وأزكى التسليمات، وآمن بقرآنه الملايينُ المُمَلْيَنَةُ من أهل الكتاب دون أن يمنعهم ذلك أو يستوقفهم مجرد استيقاف، وفيهم الحاخامات والقساوسة والعلماء والفلاسفة والمفكرون والأدباء والفنانون والساسة والمؤرخون من كل جنس ولون، ومن كل العصور والبيئات؟
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من قال لك أنهم لم يكذبوه ... ألم تقرأي القرآن الكريم كاملا ً ؟
ألم تقرأي سورة المجادلة ؟
أمل تقرأي كيف قلبت الحقائق و تحول النصارى *من مؤمنين *:

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً *فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ* وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ 

إلى  مفترين :

وَدَّت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ 

و أتهمهم بالضلال :

يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ 

و أتهمهم  بالكذب :

وإِنَّ مَِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقاً يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُم بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ 

كل المجادلات و الإتهامات التي لا تنبع إلا من شخص فاقد الحجة ! ألم تقرأيها ؟
و في النهاية كان مصير من لا يؤمن بالإسلام ( القتل ) :

"‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"

حتى اهل الكتاب إما القتل أو الذل ة *و تقولين لما لم يعترضوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"
سورة التوبة 29:9

لا بل حرم على المسلم نفسه المسائلة و الإستفسار :

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ 


يا أختي الحق لا يتجزأ ولا تتم في الإنتقائية فمن المفروض من الباحث عن الحق ان يفكر بشمولية أكثر ؟

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبة للصور مشكورة :
لكن ما أدراكي أنها من الشيطان ؟؟ حتى صور المسيح قال الكثيرون أنها من الشيطان ؟ و الهدف منها إلهاء البشر عن عبادة الله ! لكني طرحتها كمثال و لاتنسي أن المسيح حي و ظهر للكثيرين من الحواررين و المؤمنين على مر العصور فكيف لا يرسموه ؟

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبة إلى مريم العذراء :

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

على فكرة هذا هو ترتيب القرآن الذي لم تقرأيه !!
*لا حظي الخربطة و لا تتفاجئي ! *ربما الملائكة كما خربطت بمريم قامت بالخطأ نفسه !

إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً 

*فيكي تخبرينا ليش هل الخربطة ؟ ما العبرة ؟؟ *
أتحداكي أن تجيبي !

لاحظي الترتيب الصحيح :

وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى *وَهَارُونَ *وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84} وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى *وَإِلْيَاسَ *كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85}  سورة الأنعام 

لا حظي ترتيب هارون !
فيكي تخبرينا من هو إلياس ؟؟؟ و كيف يقول الرسول ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى نبي ) صحيح بخاري 

*نصيحة أخوية : راجعي القرآن جيدا ً  !!!
خلي نقاشك في المرة القادمة للبحث الحيادي و الصادق .*

فكما أنت تقرآين القرآن فأنا عندما كنت في الإسلام حصلت على شهادة ختم القرآن منذ 15 سنة 
و الله هداني إلى الصدق لإني أبحث عن الصدق لا عن التسلية و إثارة البلبلة و الضلال 

*و الحمد لله الذي هادنا إلى نعمة المسيح  الحق *


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

أرجو أن تقرأي ردي السابق و أن لا يكون دخولك السابق لإثارة الضلال و الهروب 


challenger​


و الحمد لله و لنعمة المسيح الحق​


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*هناك الكثير لكني سأكتفي بهذه - حتى لا تزعلي - ! و الله ينور قلبك *

خربطة الأنبياء في القرآن : 

لاحظي الخربطة و لا تتفاجئي ! ربما الملائكة كما خربطت بمريم قامت بالخطأ نفسه !

إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً 

*فيكي تخبرينا ليش هل الخربطة ؟ ما العبرة ؟؟ *

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​الخربطة بمريم العذراء :

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). 

*لاحظي الترتيب الصحيح :* 

وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84} وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85} سورة الأنعام 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​من هو إلياس هذا ؟؟؟
الذي جاء بعد المسيح 

وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84} وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85} سورة الأنعام 

و كيف يقول محمد : ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى بن مريم نبي ) في صحيح بخاري 

؟​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*كل هل خربطة و لا زلت مستغربة و تدافعين عن الضلال !!!!!!!!!
لكن الله يهدي إليه ذوي القلوب النقية *

طوبى لأنقياء القلوب لأنهم يعاينون الله​


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ 

من رحمة الله تعالى بنا أن جعل لنا بعد التشدد في العهود والوفاء بها ضوابط بأن لا نضيّق على أنفسنا بالسؤال عما لا يعنينا لان احيانا كتر التفكير ممكن يخلى الانسان نفسه يتعب من غير ما يوصل لحاجة لان علم الله واسع وعقل الانسان مهما تقدم فهو ضيق وفى حاجات اللى ما يقدرش يوصلها اى عقل بشرى مهما كان علمه تبقى من المسلمات ومتهيالى كلامى منطقى.


{وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }الأنعام108 

{وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّن بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّاراً حَسَداً مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُواْ وَاصْفَحُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }البقرة109 


{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ }الأعراف199 

{اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الأنعام106 

{فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الحجر94 
*
{وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ }القصص55 *

{فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَانتَظِرْ إِنَّهُم مُّنتَظِرُونَ }السجدة30 

{وَدَّت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ }آل عمران69 

{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }آل عمران71 


متهيالى معنى الايات واضح


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

أختي ( موحدة )
*أنا لم اسألك عن العفو و التسامح و لم يشتمك أحد 

على ما أعتقد سؤالي واضح و قمت بتفصيله لك 

لكن واضح أكثر أنك لا تملكين الجواب ! *

فلا داعي للمثاليات و الشعارات لانها ليست موضوعنا و إن أردت شعارات لن تنتهي مني ليوم غد !

كل ما أريده إجابة و لو على سؤال واحد 

و بالنسبة للآية {فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الحجر94 
مين جاب سيرة المشركين ؟؟؟
هل تتخذيها ذريعة للهروب ؟
ثم هل نتهرب من المشركين أم نقنعهم ؟؟؟ و لا خلاص اقتلهم و بلاش دوشة دماغ !

أين الحجة ؟ أين الدلائل ؟ اين العقل ؟ أين المنطق ؟
ما العبرة من ذلك


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

أختي ( موحدة )
*أنا لم اسألك عن العفو و التسامح و لم يشتمك أحد 

على ما أعتقد سؤالي واضح و قمت بتفصيله لك 

لكن واضح أكثر أنك لا تملكين الجواب ! *

فلا داعي للمثاليات و الشعارات لانها ليست موضوعنا و إن أردت شعارات لن تنتهي مني ليوم غد !

كل ما أريده إجابة و لو على سؤال واحد 

و بالنسبة للآية {فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الحجر94 
مين جاب سيرة المشركين ؟؟؟
هل تتخذيها ذريعة للهروب ؟
ثم هل نتهرب من المشركين أم نقنعهم ؟؟؟ و لا خلاص اقتلهم و بلاش دوشة دماغ !

أين الحجة ؟ أين الدلائل ؟ اين العقل ؟ أين المنطق ؟
ما العبرة من ذلك


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*جواب غريب :

{وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }الأنعام108 

مين شتمك ؟؟ و ليه الشتايم منك و لا مني ؟؟ 

{وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّن بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّاراً حَسَداً مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُواْ وَاصْفَحُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }البقرة109 

مين حاسدك ؟؟؟ فأنا كنت مسلم ! 

{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ }الأعراف199 

ليه الهروب ؟؟ و مين الجاهل يا ترى ؟ يلي بيهرب و لا يلي بيجاوب و بيقنع !

{اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الأنعام106 

ليش أسئلتي أليست من الوحي ؟ و كلمة لا أله إلا الله هي الجواب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و الهروب مرة تانية ! ثم ما دخل المشركين بالموضوع ؟

{فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الحجر94 

هروب تاني ؟؟ وين الحجة ؟ و ين الإقناع ؟

{وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ }القصص55 

كلام القرآن صار لغو ؟؟ أنا عم ناقش من القرآن ؟؟ هو القرآن فيه لغو و فيه جد ؟ أليس قرآن مبين ؟؟؟ 

{فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَانتَظِرْ إِنَّهُم مُّنتَظِرُونَ }السجدة30 

لا زلت أنتظر  معاكم!!!!

{وَدَّت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ }آل عمران69 

هو الضلال أكتر من يلي ذكره خربطة القرآن ؟ طيب جاوبيني !! حرام عليكي !

{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }آل عمران71 

و الله مش عالمين ؟؟؟ يا ريت تنورينا و تجاوبي !

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
جواب رائع ساختاره مع الأجوبة التي اجمعها لموضوع أدرسه منذ أسابيع بعنوان " كيف يناقش المسلمون "​
إيه ده كلو ! ... إيه ده كلو !
السؤال عن الخربطة !
كل الشتائم ده ليه !!!!! مشركين ، جاهلين ، حاسدين !!!


معليش بس أنا مصمم لو كنت صادقة أن تجيبني ! ( عن الأسئلة التي طرحتها ) [/B]*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

{وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ }القصص55  لا

هواللغو مقصود بيه القران!! لا طبعا مقصود باللى اذا سمعوا لغوا المسلمين وليس العكس ومش مقصود بيه القران مقصود بيه كلام الناس اللى المسلمين هيعرضوا عنهم


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

{وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّن بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّاراً حَسَداً مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُواْ وَاصْفَحُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }البقرة109 
*
مين حاسدك ؟؟؟ فأنا كنت مسلم ! 


اشك *


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



استفانوس قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> موحدة
> هذا القسم لايتدخل بالاسلاميات
> فقط مسيحيات
> فارجو منك اختي ان تضعي مشاركاتك في قسمه المختص (منتدى الحوار الاسلامي)



*ايه الناس اللى بتكيل بمكيالين دى*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

إلى مفترين :

وَدَّت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ 

و أتهمهم بالضلال :

يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ 

_*وهى مش دى حقيقة واقعية اشرح فيها ايه و متهيالى معناها واضح*_


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

و في النهاية كان مصير من لا يؤمن بالإسلام ( القتل ) :

*مين قال كده انت لو كنت فعلا زى ما بتقول مسلم فى يوم من الايام فكان المفروض بقى تبقى عارف ان اللى ماكانش بيسلم كان بيدفع جزية ولا يقتل *


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*بالنسبة للصور مشكورة :
لكن ما أدراكي أنها من الشيطان ؟؟ حتى صور المسيح قال الكثيرون أنها من الشيطان ؟ و الهدف منها إلهاء البشر عن عبادة الله ! لكني طرحتها كمثال و لاتنسي أن المسيح حي و ظهر للكثيرين من الحواررين و المؤمنين على مر العصور فكيف لا يرسموه ؟*_

_*وهو انا جبت سيرة شيطان ولا غيره وبعدين انت اللى برده هربت وما رديتش على سؤالى ازاى عرفه شكل النبى عيسى و مريم بنت عمرااااااااااااان و بلاش والنبى تقعد تقولى مش عارفة مين اللى لسه عايش و مين نزل من السماء و عرفهم صورته وهاتلى دليييييييييييييل ورد اجابة مقنعة*_


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*بالنسبة إلى مريم العذراء :

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). *_

*انتوا سالتوا عليها فى القران وانا رديت برده من القران يبقى ايه بقى علاقتى بالنجيل هو انا اللى سائلة ولا انتم و بعدين فى لوقا حسب اللى قريته فاللى مذكور عيسى مش مريم بيتقال عيسى بن يوسف ازاى بقى وهو ماكانلوش اب او بالنسبة ليكم ان ابوه _ استغفر الله العظيم _ هو ربنا*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*



موحدة قال:


> _*بالنسبة إلى مريم العذراء :
> 
> جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".
> 
> ...


وشوف فى مشاركتى هتلاقيه


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

إلى مفترين :

وَدَّت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ 

و أتهمهم بالضلال :

يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
للأسف أختي العزيزة :

أنا أناقشك من القرآن !!! يبقى منين الضلال؟ و يبقى مين يلي عم يلبس الحق بالباطل !!

أين التوضيح . . . نورينا !!

جواب واحد فقط لاسألتي السابقة 
فيها إيه ؟

إذا كنت عاجزة بلاش .. 

*بس معليش من شان تقتنعي كيف كان يجاوب الرسول مجادلية :
إتهامات 
تكفير 
إعراض 

و لا تقولي : أين الأحبار و القساوسة و المفكرين و الفلاسفة و..و .. و 
كلنا شفنا على الانترنيت كيف كان يجادل الرسول و كيف كان يجيب !

شششششكرا ً لمشاركتك القيمة و التي تعتبر شهادة ثمينة *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*رغم ذلك فرصة تاني : إقرأي الأسئلة و إهدينا غلى الحق !!*​


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*فيكي تخبرينا من هو إلياس ؟؟؟ كيف يقول الرسول ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى نبي ) صحيح بخاري *

*انت مستغرب ليه هو قال ليس بين عيسى وبينى نبى ولا قال ليس بينى وبين عيسى نبى !!!
والمقصود بيها ان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلاة خاتم المرسلين واخر النبيين وان ليس بينه وبين عيسى نبى المقصود بيها نزول نبى الله عيسى يوم القيامة وصلاته مع المسلمين وقتله المسيح الدجال *


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

الأسئلة تاني من شان ما تدوخينا بحلقة الشعارات  ! و الله ينور قلبك 

*خربطة الأنبياء في القرآن :* 

لاحظي الخربطة و لا تتفاجئي ! ربما الملائكة كما خربطت بمريم قامت بالخطأ نفسه !

*إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً *
فيكي تخبرينا ليش هل الخربطة ؟ ما العبرة ؟؟ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*الخربطة بمريم العذراء :*

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "*وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".*

ونحن نسأل: يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23). 

لاحظي الترتيب الصحيح : 

*وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84} وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85} سورة الأنعام *

*قرأت ردك و لم أجد الجواب !!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*من هو إلياس هذا ؟؟؟
الذي جاء بعد المسيح *

*وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84} وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85} سورة الأنعام *
و كيف يقول محمد : ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى بن مريم نبي ) في صحيح بخاري 


؟



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*أرجو الإجابة بدون شعارات هذه هي الأسئلة و ليس ما أقوله لك ردا ً عليك و تعرفين يقينا ً بأن ردودي حق *

*إن أردت هناك الكثير من الاخطاء بالشخصيات *


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*للأسف أختي العزيزة :

أنا أناقشك من القرآن !!! يبقى منين الضلال؟ و يبقى مين يلي عم يلبس الحق بالباطل !!

أين التوضيح . . . نورينا !!*_

*الضلال مش القران الحق طبعا بس الضلال التفسيرات العقيمة والسطحية اللى بتحاول تنسبها للقران*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

و كيف يقول محمد : ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى بن مريم نبي ) في صحيح بخاري 

انت ماشفتش اجابتى ولا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

الخربطة بمريم العذراء :

جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".


هو انا هاجاوب 100 مرة انا كل ده مجاوبة عليه بس انت اقرا ردودى كويس


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

و كيف يقول محمد : ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى بن مريم نبي ) في صحيح بخاري 

انت ماشفتش اجابتى ولا ايه ؟؟؟ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فعلا ً لم أشاهد الإجابة لكن الرسول قال : عيسى بن مريم و لم يقل المسيح الدجل !
و لوكان كذلك لذكرها صراحة ً


*من أين تأتين بهذه التفاسير ؟؟؟*
أنا فيني فسر على كيفي لو شئت ...

الكلام واضح ( ليس بيني و بين عيسى بن مريم نبي )... عيسى بن مريم  و ليس المسيح الدجال ... بلاش تضلضل أرجوكي !


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*




موحدة قال:


> _*بالنسبة إلى مريم العذراء :
> 
> جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".
> 
> ...



استاذة موحدة اهلا بيكى 
انا بحترم ان ردكى من القران ولكن هل ردكى من القران مبنى على صح ام خطاء فهذا هو نقطة الخلاف
كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس يذكر عن عيسى ابن يوسف ونحن نقول انه بلا اب 
لو حضرتكى عايزة تتاكدى انه من غير اب اقرى متى 1 17 
ام ذكر كلمة ابن يوسف فهنا ذكرت ان شخص من الجموع هو الذى قالها او بنوع اخر لابد من وجود اب ينسب له وليس هنا النسب لاب جسدى ولكن اى عائلة تربى طفل يطلق اسم هذه العائلة على الطفل ولا يطلق اسم الام ابدا مثلما يحدث فى القران 
لانه لم يذكر فى التوراة او فى القران حتى ان ينسب طفل الى ام غير عيسى لانه هو الوحيد المولود من غير اب 
ام عن كلمة لحضرتكى كنت بتقول ان كلنا بشر وكلنا يجب ان نتساوى فانا اقول لكى لا 
لان القران هو الذى يقول انه لا يصلح ان نساوى عيسى باحد اخر من البشر
وانا ساتى لحضرتكى بالايات 
إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ

واذا تخلق من الطين 
وانظرى حضرتك الاية الجاية من سورة النحل 
أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ
وهنا الاية بتقول ماينفعش ان انت تقول الذى يخلق زى الذى لا يخلق


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*فعلا ً لم أشاهد الإجابة لكن الرسول قال : عيسى بن مريم و لم يقل المسيح الدجل !
و لوكان كذلك لذكرها صراحة *_

*مش فاهمة قاصدك ؟ انا باقول ان نزول عيسى عليه السلام من علامات يوم القيامة وانه لما هينزل هيقتل المسيح الدجال*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ


*انا ماقلتش ان احنا فى مكانة الانبياء بس الانبياء نفسهم بشر زينا *


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ

واذا تخلق من الطين 
وانظرى حضرتك الاية الجاية من سورة النحل 
أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ
وهنا الاية بتقول ماينفعش ان انت تقول الذى يخلق زى الذى لا يخلق

الايات اللى انت استشهدت بيها فيها بعد كل معجزة كلمة باذنى يعنى ده حصل بارادة ربنا مش يارادة عيسى عليه السلام ربنا هو اللى اذنله وفعلا  أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ يبقى ازاى نساوى اى نبى مهما كان عظيم بربنا الواحد الاحد


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

يقول الله تعالى عن نبيه ورسوله وخليله إبراهيم وعن ذريته :

((وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ {84}وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ {85 الأنعام 84 : 85

الآيتان  الكريمتان  السابقتان من سورة الأنعام تتحدثان عن نبى الله ورسوله إبراهيم و نفهم منهما أن موسى وهارون وسليمان وداوود وأيوب ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس  هم أنبياء من ذرية إبراهيم عليه السلام وهم أنبياء بنى إسرائيل لأنهم أحفاد يعقوب أو إسرائيل  ابن إسحق ابن إبراهيم عليهم جميعأ الصلاة والسلام


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

مش فاهمة قاصدك ؟ انا باقول ان نزول عيسى عليه السلام من علامات يوم القيامة وانه لما هينزل هيقتل المسيح الدجال 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​أولا ً : مش هيقتل المسيح الدجال( رح يكسر الصليب و يقتل الخنزير و يفيض المال حتى لا يقبله احد )

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ‏ ‏ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد‏‏. قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح. سنن الترمذي حديث رقم 2159

ثانيا ً : كلامي واضح 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خربطة الأنبياء في القرآن : 

إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً 

فيكي تخبرينا ليش هل الخربطة ؟ ما العبرة ؟؟


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ (83)
وتلك الحجة التي حاجَّ بها إبراهيم عليه السلام قومه هي حجتنا التي وفقناه إليها حتى انقطعت حجتهم. نرفع مَن نشاء من عبادنا مراتب في الدنيا والآخرة. إن ربك حكيم في تدبير خلقه, عليم بهم.

وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (84)
ومننَّا على إبراهيم عليه السلام بأن رزقناه إسحاق ابنًا ويعقوب حفيدًا, ووفَّقنا كلا منهما لسبيل الرشاد, وكذلك وفَّقنا للحق نوحًا -من قبل إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب- وكذلك وفَّقنا للحق من ذرية نوح داود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون عليهم السلام, وكما جزينا هؤلاء الأنبياء لإحسانهم نجزي كل محسن.

وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ (85)
وكذلك هدينا زكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس, وكل هؤلاء الأنبياء عليهم السلام من الصالحين.

وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (86)

وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِه وهدينا كذلك إسماعيل واليسع ويونس ولوطا, وكل هؤلاء الرسل فضَّلناهم على أهل زمانهم.
ِمْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاهُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (87)
وكذلك وفَّقنا للحق من شئنا هدايته من آباء هؤلاء وذرياتهم وإخوانهم, واخترناهم لديننا وإبلاغ رسالتنا إلى مَن أرسلناهم إليهم, وأرشدناهم إلى طريق صحيح, لا عوج فيه, وهو توحيد الله تعالى وتنزيهه عن الشرك.*


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

_*متهيالى انا كده جاوبت ولا انت عايزنى اجاوب من دماغكم انت و ابعدين انا اصلا اللى داخله اسال مش انتم الموضوع ده كان المفروض بقى فى حوار الاديان ولا انا غلطانة ولا قوانين المنتدى بتمشى على ناس وناس وياريت بقى ترجع لاسئلتى اللى فى الاول خالص وتجاوب عليها بدليل و اجابات مقنعة و مهما حاولتم تطلعوا غلطات فى القران مش هتقدروا لانه مش متحرف و انتم عارفين ده كويس بس لما تكتبوا ايات و تشككوا فيها ابقوا اقروا تفسيرها الاول قبل
 ما تدعوا اى حاجة *_

_*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى *_


----------



## موحدة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

أولا ً : مش هيقتل المسيح الدجال( رح يكسر الصليب و يقتل الخنزير و يفيض المال حتى لا يقبله احد )

انت اهه اللى قلت مش انا و كويس انك عارف


----------



## challenger (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

على كل حال قضية الخربطة قضية طويلة و لنا نقاش في قسم الحوار الإسلامي 

على فكرة أخت موحدة :
أهديكي احترامي و تقديري 
و ثقي تماما ً بأن الكل يحترمون موقفك هذا و الهدف ليس التضليل و لا الحسد و لا الكره


على العكس تماما ً 
يريدون لك الخلاص و الحق
و هذا لاينبع إلا من المحبة 


لأن الله يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و إلى معرفة الحق يقبلون 

الله محبة​
أنا مضطر حالياً للمغادرة بسبب ظروف العمل إلى اللقاء غدا ً 
*لكني أثق تماما ً بأبناء النور *
و على فكرة أنا من سوريا ناقشتك باللهجة المصرية ليكون الحديث مريحا ً لك 
فبعض المصطلحات قد تفهميها خطأ

إلى اللقاء غدا ً بعون الله 

challenger
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حاولي التفكير بهدوء إلى الغد الله ينور قلبك 

خربطة الأنبياء في القرآن : 


إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُوراً 

فيكي تخبرينا ليش هل الخربطة ؟ ما العبرة ؟؟ 

لكن سأتابع ردك غدا ً .... إلى اللقاء


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

*اخوتي الاحباء

هذا قسم خاص للاسئلة في المسيحية

وليس له من قريب او بعيد بالاسلاميات

فاارجو من الجميع احترام قوانين القسم

سلام المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال للاخوة المسيحيين*

الرجاء الألتزام بمجرى الحوار في القسم, وهو مسيحي فقط..


----------

